# Long pick ups



## spaceman (Mar 4, 2016)

Uber has changed
the pay is very shallow now very long pickups and they have something new to wait on the customer to come out for 10 to 20 minutes or longer I find that quite ridiculous and stupid from a business perspective drivers don't have time to sit around and wait on a customer to decide to come out I've been driving for Uber 6 years and I don't think I can take much more of this more concerned with the investors and not the customers or the drivers


----------



## DonnieBrasco (Oct 4, 2021)

*I drive UBEREATS AND GET TRIPLE ORDERS ALL THE TIME AND SOMETIMES TAKE A DOORDASH OFFER TO…*


----------



## DonnieBrasco (Oct 4, 2021)

I AM SO GLAD I ONLY DO UBEREATS ORDERS AND DONT HAVE TO DEAL WITH PASSENGERS..


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

spaceman said:


> Uber has changed
> the pay is very shallow now very long pickups and they have something new to wait on the customer to come out for 10 to 20 minutes or longer I find that quite ridiculous and stupid from a business perspective drivers don't have time to sit around and wait on a customer to decide to come out I've been driving for Uber 6 years and I don't think I can take much more of this more concerned with the investors and not the customers or the drivers


Sounds like you are accepting scheduled rides or Reservations. I know if I accept a scheduled ride I will be waiting 10-15 minutes. This can be worked to your advantage in some markets.

If you don't want to wait don't accept the scheduled ride pings.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> Sounds like you are accepting scheduled rides or Reservations. I know if I accept a scheduled ride I will be waiting 10-15 minutes. This can be worked to your advantage in some markets.
> 
> If you don't want to wait don't accept the scheduled ride pings.


They been slipping them in occasionally here
You dont know it's a scheduled ride till you been sitting there for 2 minutes
I actually accepted one this morning because
it was showing a $3 surge on it
You'll have a sticky surge and the reservation
ping comes and steals the money
Another one of the many ways they have 
figured out how to lie steal and manipulate us


----------



## Nightdriver27 (Aug 27, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> Sounds like you are accepting scheduled rides or Reservations. I know if I accept a scheduled ride I will be waiting 10-15 minutes. This can be worked to your advantage in some markets.
> 
> If you don't want to wait don't accept the scheduled ride pings.


How do you know it's a scheduled ride. Uber app just tells me the direction they're going.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Nightdriver27 said:


> How do you know it's a scheduled ride. Uber app just tells me the direction they're going.


In my market after you accept it you can see if it was scheduled and 10 minute time window to be there.


----------



## SassyDriver (9 mo ago)

Some scheduled rides come in as a regular ride request with no info prior to acceptance. Sometimes the scheduled ride will be identified with a purple border behind the people indicator. I have been getting text/emails from Uber that a pax has REQUESTED a scheduled ride with me, simply because I picked up a scheduled ride from that vicinity previously! As far as I know Uber has not yet implemented the ability for riders to request specific drivers! I think it is ridiculous that pax get additional 10 minutes to get in my car after they SCHEDULED their ride! I arrive early, let them know I have arrived and keep sending them texts like so:
Hi, this is your Uber driver Kim, here for your pickup.
Hi, the app directed me to 123 main st, is that correct pickup?
Do you have GolfClubs or specific luggage space requirements?
Generally, the pax has arrived before the timer starts.
Most scheduled rides are headed to an airport or are from working people in surge areas.


----------



## Nightdriver27 (Aug 27, 2016)

spaceman said:


> Uber has changed
> the pay is very shallow now very long pickups and they have something new to wait on the customer to come out for 10 to 20 minutes or longer I find that quite ridiculous and stupid from a business perspective drivers don't have time to sit around and wait on a customer to decide to come out I've been driving for Uber 6 years and I don't think I can take much more of this more concerned with the investors and not the customers or the drivers


I had a scheduled ride at Cosmo that I got to at 605 called the pax who told me it was for 615 and said she would not be there until then. She didn't come till 630 and then berated me for complaining. I should have dropped her ass on the curb but I was trying to be nice for once, never again.


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

Nightdriver27 said:


> I had a scheduled ride at Cosmo that I got to at 605 called the pax who told me it was for 615 and said she would not be there until then. She didn't come till 630 and then berated me for complaining. I should have dropped her ass on the curb but I was trying to be nice for once, never again.


Why did you wait till 6:30? Don't do that f that c. Your just encouraging bad behavior. Then she ragged on you? Uh, no👎


----------



## Nightdriver27 (Aug 27, 2016)

Whosyourdaddy said:


> Why did you wait till 6:30? Don't do that f that c. Your just encouraging bad behavior. Then she ragged on you? Uh, no👎


I know I was stupid and it won't happen again


----------

